# Grüezi from Switzerland!



## MatFluor (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi, my name is Matthias (or Mat for short).

I am a long-time (15y+) symphonic / power-metal musician (Guitar and vocals, composed all songs incl. orchestral parts) and now aspiring game music composer. I only recently started in composition and orchestration for media, up until now, I'm an autodidact but hope to get some formal education in this matter soon.

Glad to be here and looking forward to learn a ton 

Greets from the land of mountains and chocolate,
Mat


----------



## michal (Jan 12, 2017)

Grüezi Mat and welcome here! I'm sure you'll find tons of useful information on this forum! 

I'll be moving to Switzerland in less than two weeks, so maybe see you soon!


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah, nice, then a warm welcome in advance  Where do you move to?


----------



## micrologus (Jan 12, 2017)

Hallo Mat, I'm Matt from Switzerland, too (Ticino!) 
Welcome here!
Matteo


----------



## termin (Jan 12, 2017)

...yodel... ☺


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome Matt, I am sure you will find lots of wonderful and helpful people here...

Best regards and all the very best for your music career...

Cheers, Max also from Switzerland/Ticino


----------



## fegender (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to the site Mat, 

Cheers from Switzerland/Ticino too... looks like a lot of Ticinese around


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah, some Ticinese here - I'm originally from Grisons, so at least I can speak Italian a bit


----------



## michal (Jan 13, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Ah, nice, then a warm welcome in advance  Where do you move to?


Thank you!  My fiancée got a job as a doctor in Zurich, so I'm currently looking for ways to smoothly move all of my musical activities from Prague to Zurich.  BTW, guys, I do speak German, but any help with the Schwyzerdütsch would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 13, 2017)

Ah nice, when you finished moving there we should have a coffee together


----------



## fegender (Jan 13, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Yeah, some Ticinese here - I'm originally from Grisons, so at least I can speak Italian a bit


well, I am French originally but I have lived in Ticino for 6 years and I married a girl from here 
I learned Italian when I arrived...


----------



## michal (Jan 13, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Ah nice, when you finished moving there we should have a coffee together


That would be awesome!  I'll hit you up when I'm there!! Thanks!


----------



## muk (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to Zurich. Don't worry too much about Schwiizerdütsch, if you speak german you'll understand most of it pretty soon. As for speaking, don't force it, or you'll probably dislocate your larynx trying


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 13, 2017)

Great to see a few people from Ticino... perhaps we could get together at some point... I never thought that quite a people from this part of the world would be here at VI Control... Sorry Matt for slightly sabotaging your post. Wishing you all the very best for your new life in Zürich and if you happen to come over to Ticino let me know and it would be a great pleasure to meet you in person

Cheers,

Maxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michal (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you @muk and @Massimo! I am bookmarking this thread now and I will get back to you guys when I'm at least somewhat settled in Zurich.  Would be great to get to know all of you!

@MatFluor, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your post. But thanks to you, we all got to know of each other!


----------

